# Steam findet seltsame Server



## triddan (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,
nach einiger Zeit hab ich mal wieder Steam angeschmissen um ne Runde Counterstrike zu spielen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass Steam lange keinen Server findet (für kein Spiel was ich in Steam hab) und dann nach einiger Zeit sowas dabei rauskommt:

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt6ssr.jpg[/URL]

Die einzige Ausnahme ist Countersike:Source, bei dem ich aber nur ingame (also auch nicht über Steam) reichlich 'normale' Server finde, auf denen ich auch spielen kann. Hab natürlich erstmal an nen Virus oder so gedacht, aber Microsoft Security Essentials, Spybot Search&Destroy und HijackThis finden nichts; auch die Suche und Google spucken nichts brauchbares aus. Hab schon n paar Configs ausm Steamordner gelöscht, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Und wenn ich über Steam (vergeblich) nach Servern gesucht hab, sagt mein Browser (FF), dass ich keine Verbindung habe, dann hilft nur ein Routerneustart. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

Edit: Krieg das Bild leider nicht eingebunden, ist aber über den Link zu erreichen.


----------



## Torsley (31. Juli 2010)

steam braucht glaube ich auch paar ports die im router freigegeben werden müssen damit alles optimal läuft. das hier habe ich auf die schnelle gefunden, schau aber lieber selber nochmal.

Application: STEAM Port range: 27014 - 27050 Protocol: TCP (Steam downloads)

Application: STEAM1 Port range: 27000 - 27030 Protocol: UDP (Game client traffic, Matchmaking and HLTV)

Application: STEAM2 External port: 4380 Internal port: 4380 Protocol: UDP


----------



## triddan (31. Juli 2010)

Danke, habs probiert, tut sich aber nichts :/


----------

